

Why should I buy your app? - okor
http://staceyclermont.com/why-should-i-buy-app/

======
okor
It's refreshing to get the perspective of why someone would buy an app or not,
from someone that doesn't write software for a living. I think it's all too
easy to lose perspective. I wish there were more articles like this one.

